# Coach assignment on Auto train



## MDRailfan (Nov 25, 2008)

I am travelling on the Auto Train and have reserved lower level Coach. On this ticket it just says lower level; no car or seat number. When is it assigned and can you request which car/seat you want. Also travelling myself, what are the chances of not having someone sit next to me. Also are there plugs for DVD players at each seat? I've always reserved sleeper so that is why I'm asking this.

Do you have an idea what the coach dinner menu is? Is there a link?

Thank you.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 25, 2008)

The SA will seat you in the lower level. Coach seating is unassigned until you get to the station, then they may assign you a specific seat.

Especially since Lower Level Seating goes to many disabled folks, they sometimes need to wing it.

If you are alone, the chances of you getting a seat by yourself are usually pretty good-- if you have a lower level seat you can check on Amtrak.com to see if the "upgrade option" goes away. If it does, that lower level may get full.

As for plugs, if you have a refurbbed car, yes. But I don't know if the AT runs with refurbs, ask Alan or somebody who knows more than me.


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 25, 2008)

MDRailfan said:


> I am travelling on the Auto Train and have reserved lower level Coach. On this ticket it just says lower level; no car or seat number. When is it assigned and can you request which car/seat you want.


Most likely you will be directed to a coach and then shown where to sit when you get on board. However, if you arrive early enough, load up your car and get up there in the boarding line, then you should be able to ask for your preferred seat.



MDRailfan said:


> Also travelling myself, what are the chances of not having someone sit next to me.


Probably 25%.



MDRailfan said:


> Also are there plugs for DVD players at each seat?


I don't think that these Superliners have plugs at each seat. Bring extra batteries. Nice thing about being downstairs is that you might could charge a battery in the shower room when it's not being used.



MDRailfan said:


> Do you have an idea what the coach dinner menu is? Is there a link?


Coach pax get the same dining experience as sleeper pax on the AutoTrain. All I have is the sample menu on the regular Amtrak website: Menu PDF

Wave "HI" as you come through Savannah!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Nov 25, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Coach pax get the same dining experience as sleeper pax on the AutoTrain.


That's not what this trip report says.


----------



## Steven B (Nov 25, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Coach pax get the same dining experience as sleeper pax on the AutoTrain.


The dining service in coach on the Auto Train is, in fact, very different from the dining service for Sleeper passengers, and also very different from the dining service on any other Amtrak train. The menu is unique, and isn't posted anywhere online. Food is served on plastic or styrofoam plates. The last time I was on the Auto Train, the drink options were iced tea, water, or wine -- no soft drinks. Coach has its own dining and lounge cars that are not shared with sleeper passengers.

Regarding seating, I was assigned a specific seat at check-in, and the train was packed. I didn't see many empty seats anywhere, but I don't know how common that is.


----------



## cpamtfan (Nov 25, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> MDRailfan said:
> 
> 
> > I am travelling on the Auto Train and have reserved lower level Coach. On this ticket it just says lower level; no car or seat number. When is it assigned and can you request which car/seat you want.
> ...



That isn't the dining car menu on the Auto Train, and the coaches don't have a shower room. I think the Auto Train's coaches/sleepers haven't been able to get a major refurbishment since the Sunset Limited was cut back to NOL. I think there's atleast one AC outlet on the LL for vaccums.

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. I'll admit I haven't ridden, but based on what I read online:



> All Meals are Included
> Meals are included in the price of all Auto Train tickets, no matter which class you travel in. As evening arrives, enjoy a delicious dinner in the Dining Car. Our expert chef will serve up a freshly prepared dinner including regional wines, vegetarian dishes, and special meals for the kids. Afterward, there's time for a movie or mingling with fellow passengers in the Lounge Car. In the morning, you'll awaken to a tasty continental breakfast.


Boy if that doesn't imply similar dining for coach and sleeper pax.... Knew they had a separate (but I guess not equal) dining car.

Makes sense that coach pax don't have a shower... There've gotta be perks for the sleepers.


----------



## spacecadet (Nov 25, 2008)

VentureForth said:


> Wow. I'll admit I haven't ridden, but based on what I read online:
> 
> 
> > All Meals are Included
> ...


Amtrak's web site is currently full of misinformation regarding meal service on their long distance trains. It implies that all LD trains except the CONO carry full dining cars that are accessible to either coach or sleeping car passengers. The only train it says anything different about is the CCC on the City of New Orleans - and they position it as an upgrade in dining service! (I suppose it is if there was *no* dining service before; I'm not sure what used to run on the CONO.)


----------



## AlanB (Nov 25, 2008)

You will be assigned a seat and a diner reservation time, when you check in at the terminal. Note: There are esentially two checkin's with the AT. The first is at a booth as you drive up the driveway. They'll check you tickets to make sure you've arrived on the correct day, assign your car a number (so that you know when to claim it at your destination), and warn you not to leave valuables in your car.

Then after turning over your car to the crew, you walk inside and checkin at the desk there. They lift your ticket (not the conductor), assign you a car and seat (it may be possible to request something specific, never tried because I've never been in coach), and assign your dinner time.

And it's highly unlikely that you'll have power at your seat. It is possible, but I sure wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 26, 2008)

Having ridden Auto Train twice this summer, both times in Coach (that's what happens when you're a poor college student), almost all of the AT coaches have been upgraded to include power outlets at each seat. I was shocked when I saw this, but it makes sense. AT has a captive fleet, which only they are going to use, so they can put in such an amenity just for their passengers. It's not a guarantee, but it's a safe bet.

As far as seat assignments go, they try to clump people together as much as they can. I had my seat assignment changed on me heading back to Florida. I was the first one to check in when I was going home. Because there was a large number of college students all heading back to Florida together, they put us all in the same general area. It worked out pretty well, we all ended up in the lounge drinking together and having a good time. But I digress. They try to put folks from similar walks of life together. Old people in one car. Families in another. And the few college students in the same general area.


----------

